
AI-generated Joe Rogan fake has to be heard to be believed - ace_33
https://www.theverge.com/2019/5/17/18629024/joe-rogan-ai-fake-voice-clone-deepfake-dessa
======
ksaj
Is there a link to the original project? I gather this was made in Toronto,
but I haven't found anything of a technical nature whatsoever. It sets off my
spidey senses.

